# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  CÓ AI GIÚP VỚI TẠO vWEB VỚI vWORDRESS MA KO ĐƯỢC

## icanfly

có bạn nào chỉ minh với,mình tạo ưeb với vwordress hoai ma ko dc,chán quá,bạn nào có thể giúp minh được ko.nick yahu:[email protected]
chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## nuhoang

> có bạn nào chỉ minh với,mình tạo ưeb với vwordress hoai ma ko dc,chán quá,bạn nào có thể giúp minh được ko.nick yahu:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
> chân thành cảm ơn


* đề nghị bạn viết có dấu rõ ràng và không viết hoa hết!!!*

----------

